

15 year old in St. Louis has a 3 year old tech company worth 3.5 million - graupel
http://fox2now.com/2013/09/02/15-year-old-millionaire-owns-it-company/

======
brianbreslin
How is this worth $3.5M? Is it just a 1 man shop? Not to be a hater (if true,
I am jealous and proud of this kid), but it seems like the media made up this
number. Kudos to him for building something as a teen (When I was his age, I
was doing web design and programming work freelance).

~~~
allannienhuis
In the interview, he said he had 150 contractors working for him now. No
matter how part-time those contractors are, that's clearly not a 1 man shop.
When I was a teenager, most of my friends could barely remember to keep their
shoelaces tied, let alone manage a business with 150 staff. Good for him!

------
molsongolden
_" 2012 was rich with large clients and strong finances for Bledsoe
Technologies. Throughout the year, I received multiple inquiries on taking
this company public. I answered most of these inquiries with soon! Due to
these inquiries I reached out to many business brokers for informal
valuations. These valuations returned numbers from $100,000 to $3,750,000. "_

It sounds like a broker just drew the $3mm number out of a hat. Still cool
that he is working hard but the article is a bit of a fluff piece.

------
flog
Side rant: Can we please not use mm to represent millions?

~~~
sbjustin
The Roman numeral M is often used to indicate one thousand, and MM is used to
indicate one million.

[http://blog.accountingcoach.com/what-does-m-and-mm-stand-
for...](http://blog.accountingcoach.com/what-does-m-and-mm-stand-for/)

~~~
lcedp
That's right, numeral M it is. MM - million, however mm - millimeter.

~~~
allard
being we are technical people, how about the SI? it's a well-defined system.

~~~
lcedp
Ask Americans about SI :-)

------
aroch
So they say they're great at webdesign, but then they have black text over
black / dark backgrounds?

------
natedsaint
"... to explain how he starting building a company when he was only 12."

------
piratebroadcast
IT consultancy worth over 3 Million dollars? I must be doing mine wrong.

~~~
ramchip
Do they say where the number comes from in the video? I couldn't find any
source.

~~~
t-rex
In a letter from the CEO, on the company's website, he states that a few
"informal valuations" estimated the value at between 100k to 3.75million.

edit: here is the link to the letter:
[http://bit.ly/14VcIDP](http://bit.ly/14VcIDP)

------
allard
millimeters or millions? bean counters.

